# Interactive sacrew size chart!



## PTsideshow (Jun 12, 2014)

Screw Chart

Here is a chart from the Houston home metal shop club, Pick your size from the drop down menus upper left and more info then you might need!
:clown:


----------



## designer (Jun 12, 2014)

Being a fastener engineer I have to say, Well Done!  Very comprehensive and a great piece of reference.


----------



## walshjp17 (Jun 12, 2014)

There is also the iEngineer app for iOS ==> iEngineer | Perfectly Simple Apps

It also includes conversion charts for drill bits as well as a fraction to mm/inch conversion chart.  Very handy when looking for a drill bit that is just a hair bigger/smaller.


----------



## Penultimate (Jun 21, 2014)

That's really nice. Thanks. It's a lot easier to use than Machinery's Handbook. I also use the iEngineer app it's good too.


----------

